# How do i get my girl to walk on a leash without dragging me!!



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

I love my Izzy to death but she is already dragging me! I have to solve this problem before it gets to be too much for me to handle. How in the world do i get her to walk beside me and not bark at every dog she sees.:help:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dogs drag us on leash because we follow them!

When my boy was a pup as soon as he would start to pull, I would stop. So he started to catch on that if he wanted to enjoy his walk he could not make it to the end of the leash, walk over, now we are sitting. They catch on fast but it takes consistency on our part

Have you enrolled in any group training classes yet? 

Izzy is a beautiful puppy


----------



## Big68stang (Oct 23, 2011)

Redirection!

Once your pup decides to take off and start dragging, turn around quickly and walk the other way. 

Keep doing this as long as theyre pulling. 


It may take you 15 minutes to walk the length of a block, but after a while your pup should realize that they shouldn't be walking in front of you. 

I'm sure someone else will chime in with other advice as well.


----------



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Im going to go for a walk tonight and try it. I have a feeling its going to take a looong time  I havent put her in classes yet, i am stil ltrying to find one around here. The only thing they really have is at petsmart and im not too sure about them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It does work but it just takes a lot of patience. As said, consistency is the key to just about everything and consistency CAN be inconvenient to you at times.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

BrandiB said:


> Thanks guys! Im going to go for a walk tonight and try it. I have a feeling its going to take a looong time  I havent put her in classes yet, i am stil ltrying to find one around here. The only thing they really have is at petsmart and im not too sure about them.


GSD are very smart, even as puppies as little as they are. Dare I say they can be master manipulators if we allow them! LOL

Having said that, it's very easy to train them on the basics, they catch on quick & it can be frustrating at times. I always pictured those out of control dogs and that was motivation to keep going, _it's a pleasure to own a well mannered dog._

Once you build a strong foundation it's amazing what these dogs can do! 

Good luck with your walk tonight


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Brandy, this is a great website with LOTS of info. I suggest that you use the search function and you will find exhaustive threads on walking, heeling, and all sorts of other questions you'll have. And that is sure a beautiful pup!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

here's some tips:

How to train your dog not to pull- Loose Leash Walking - YouTube


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

As everyone said read the site there is tons of information. Personally the stop/go thing never worked for us AT ALL at 16 months it's still a work in progress for us since loose leash is my weak point as a trainer and we don't have much for training around here either. 

One thing I would say is if you can't find absolutely anything else I would still do a petsmart but go speak with the trainers. Sometimes they may have a decent trainer I know ours actually has one lady I like who seems to know what she's doing at least for the basic stuff. A simple petsmart class is better then nothing at least for a foundation and introduction to a class environment. Have you check the AKC website for trainers in your area or breed club website ukc website some of those will generally have links to places in your area for training. Or ask people here for recommendations.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> As everyone said read the site there is tons of information. Personally the stop/go thing never worked for us AT ALL at 16 months it's still a work in progress for us since loose leash is my weak point as a trainer and we don't have much for training around here either.


I taught our 5 yr old rescue to walk on a loose lead in no time with the stop /go method. But timing is everything. Basically you dog wants to go for a walk and he'll soon figure out that the only way he is going anywhere is if he stays by your side. 

Use a 6ft leash - and the *second* his shoulders are level with your knee - stop - your dog will more than likely carry on until he hits the end of the leash - that's fine - but you must remain static, do not pull him, yank him or call him. Just stand still. Your dog will more than likely pull even more to start with, but provided you don't move, he'll get bored and come back to you. The second he's back with you - walk on as you praise him. His reward is being allowed to move forward. He will very soon realise - he only gets to go anywhere if he is by you side. Be consistant and patient and it will work - quicker than you think. 

It's important that you do *not* wait until he hits the end of the leash and then stop. Don't get me wrong that will work - eventually, but it's a lot harder that way. 

Sue


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I used 2 different methods.. The gentle leader and the stop/go. Gentle leader was WONDERFUL after the stop and go as a back up. But the stop and go worked well. Start with the gentle leader and Titan decided he'd tug that too.. I switched to the stop/go method. Anytime there was tension on the leash I'd stop and make him sit. It took SO much patience and as stated previously patience and consistency is the key. It may take you twice as long to complete your walk but as long as you are consistent she will make the connection that if she doesn't want to stop and sit every 2 seconds.. she will walk without tension. It also paid off in the sense that now when I'm out and I need to stop and tie my shoe or stop to talk to the neighbors or pick up something.. Titan sits and waits.. 2 for one training!  Also like other have suggested, you can get so much help on here.. there aer a lot of knowledgable people on here and past threads that would help you! Good luck!


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Isa is 8 months and we have worked and worked on the stop/go and reverse direction approach. Treats are no incentive for her. With 2 different trainers I work with, I took suggestion of first martingale collar (absolutely no results with that). The next suggestion was the gentle leader. The gentle leader does help.

When I am walking her for just a walk, I often use flat collar and the stop/go...she does eventually catch on, but it is a very slow progress. However, I take her everywhere I can....pet stores, hardware stores, post office, nurseries, geriatric home, etc. I can't use the stop/go when we are "on a mission", therefore when we are out to accomplish something or there will be lots and lots of distractions, I still use gentle leader (actually a different brand called Halt I believe...has some extra padding and straps).

For instance, in a month we are taking a trip and will be doing lots of walking in congested areas and doing a lot of sightseeing. I will use the gentle leader most of the time.

In my obedience class, the trainer has most of the dogs on gentle leaders.

I certainly hope we eventually get to the point of good behavior on the flat collar, that is my goal. And my ultimate goal is for her to heel off leash (that may be a "pie in the sky" thing)


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

kitmcd said:


> Isa is 8 months and we have worked and worked on the stop/go and reverse direction approach. Treats are no incentive for her. With 2 different trainers I work with, I took suggestion of first martingale collar (absolutely no results with that). The next suggestion was the gentle leader. The gentle leader does help.
> 
> When I am walking her for just a walk, I often use flat collar and the stop/go...she does eventually catch on, but it is a very slow progress. However, I take her everywhere I can....pet stores, hardware stores, post office, nurseries, geriatric home, etc. I can't use the stop/go when we are "on a mission", therefore when we are out to accomplish something or there will be lots and lots of distractions, I still use gentle leader (actually a different brand called Halt I believe...has some extra padding and straps).
> 
> ...


 
Used the gentle leader with Titan after he learned the stop and go.. because he still didn't get it 100% of the time. He did so well on it and most of the time we walk with out it.. though it is 100% my fault but we are regressing in our loose leash walking because I haven't been consistent and my roommate doesn't really comprehend what loose leash is so there's inconsistencies with that too.. take it from the one relearning.. whatever technique you use, be consistent.. it will save you from repeating training.. *sigh* but such is life, lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for pulling i would use a short leash or shorten
the 3', 6' leash. in the begining i would keep
the dog beside me in a heel position. in the begining
i wouldn't give any commands. i would make the dog
walk beside me. i would practice/train often. i would
train indoors and outdoors. i wouldn't wait untill
it's time to potty or go for a walk to train.

for barking at other dogs i would introduce my dog
to a lot of dogs.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

jakes mom said:


> I taught our 5 yr old rescue to walk on a loose lead in no time with the stop /go method. But timing is everything. Basically you dog wants to go for a walk and he'll soon figure out that the only way he is going anywhere is if he stays by your side.
> 
> Use a 6ft leash - and the *second* his shoulders are level with your knee - stop - your dog will more than likely carry on until he hits the end of the leash - that's fine - but you must remain static, do not pull him, yank him or call him. Just stand still. Your dog will more than likely pull even more to start with, but provided you don't move, he'll get bored and come back to you. The second he's back with you - walk on as you praise him. His reward is being allowed to move forward. He will very soon realise - he only gets to go anywhere if he is by you side. Be consistant and patient and it will work - quicker than you think.
> 
> ...


 
The above method really does work. But the key is consistancy. If you allow your dog to pull because you want to get somewhere quickly - you'll undone all your good work. 

It's wiser to skip your normal walks for a few days - and take your dog out a few times a day (5 or 10 minutes) at a time, while you're training them to walk on a loose lead. If you try and do it on a normal walk you'll get fed up, and let it slip. Also it takes a lot of brain power on the dogs part to figure out what they need to do - and that's very tiring for them. 

Sue


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Brandi

I was responding to the post by Holmeshx2 rather than your original post. 

For your small puppy you'd be better of using the method on the video. The stop/go method is an alternative for older dogs. 

Sue


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

i must be lucky as h e l l. Steve, 4 months old, on or off the leash sticks right by my side. No pulling when on the leash. He does sometimes stops to have a sniff though.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Not saying this will happen with your dog. But mine was great at 4 and 5 months...even to 6 months and then she changed completely. It was almost like a teenager wanting to break free from parents :roll eyes:. Suddenly she was much, much more interested in EVERYTHING else! And couldn't wait to get there!

She also suddenly forgot her very good recall! You can almost see the wheels turning "do I really want to go to her or do I want to follow this enticing scent?"

I'm not complaining...she is still much ahead of other dogs I have had at the same age.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I took the easy way out for now till she is a bit older to really work on heel. For now the gentle leader is amazing or any head halter. Intant results. I am not sure how effective it is at training long term because if it's not on she is back to pulling. 

Teaching heel is the best thing to do and that just takes a little time.


----------



## Joyb0218 (Apr 23, 2012)

Reese will be 4 months old tomorrow and he is a PULLER. He sniffs everything in sight, also. So in his eagerness to be on the trail of I-don't-know-what, I'm sidewalk body-surfing! What makes me a little scared is the fact that we have stairs and he literally pulled me down the stairs and I almost hurt myself (my husband was _not_ happy).

So, my problem isn't the 'yo-yo', but straight pulling. I really appreciate the poster who posted the video a few posts back because this same lady has several training video's which I thought my be useful to post here for any future readers. There's a whole bunch of them!

kikopup - YouTube


----------

